# Spain 08/09 season



## Fellow (Jul 19, 2008)

Real Madrid 1.90 
Barcelona 2.30 
Atl. Madrid 17.00 
Sevilla 17.00 
Villarreal 17.00 
Valencia 29.00 
Mallorca 151.00 
Deportivo 201.00 
Getafe 251.00 
Ath. Bilbao 301.00 
Espanyol 301.00 
Real Betis 301.00 
Santander 301.00 
Almeria 501.00 
Osasuna 501.00 
Numancia 751.00 
Recreativo Huelva 751.00 
Valladolid 751.00 
Gijon 1001.00 
Malaga 1001.00 

Atletico at 17.0 ? What do you think ?


----------



## BettingMaster (Jul 19, 2008)

Atletico?
Good odds but I dont think it will happen.

Real and Barca like always will decide.


----------



## Gamblergbr (Jul 19, 2008)

I like crazy bets like Deportivo 200.0
But I dont have spare money to spent  :mrgreen:


----------



## Blade (Jul 25, 2008)

Gamblergbr said:
			
		

> I like crazy bets like Deportivo 200.0
> But I dont have spare money to spent  :mrgreen:


That is too crazy


----------



## Filipe (Jul 26, 2008)

Real Betis is also a team that can make the difference here  :lol:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 29, 2008)

Barca definately made many mistakes with the selection. How can they not let players to play in the Olympics.  :evil:


----------

